# 20926 and 20550



## judithdoss (Apr 23, 2008)

Is anyone billing/coding for GPS/Plasma Tissue Autograft? It is called a hemocyte tissue autograft. The purpose is to sequester tissue components of the patient's buffy coat that includes Leukocytes, Erythrocytes, fibrinogen, stem cells, platelets and plasma. It provides a concentated harvested tissue to be used as living tissue graft. The graft is immediately implanted to the patient by the surgeon to seal and replace tissue lost due to injury with autologous cells that are inherently compatible with the patient's physiology. 

We have been billing 20926 and 20550, and have been getting payment. However, I read in the Ortho Pink Sheets that the 20926 should not be billed. When I presented this to the physicians, they stated it was done for other than blood clotting and healing thus my dilemna. Is anyone else familiar with this, and would know the correct coding?

Thanks in advance,

Judith L. Doss, CPC
OAD Orthopaedics


----------

